
Euphoria animation engine - chaostheory
http://www.naturalmotion.com/euphoria.htm
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Stunning achievement, and I'm somewhat at a loss to figure out some of the
nuances of what they've done, but the chharacters do look a little, well,
gormless.

I'm sure it'll get tightened up, and that when they're actively in motion it's
better.

Fantastic stuff, though.

